# Adding Kernel Options



## honeydhollow (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to learn how to add support for additional options in the kernel configuration files. I have found the config(8) program and the related files /sys/conf/file and /sys/conf/options, but am having trouble finding anything leading me beyond there. When I specify something like MY_OPTION opt_myopt.h in the options file, how does this tie into my code and get built into the kernel?

Any help, hints, or direction to where I can find further information would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## jozze (Jul 2, 2013)

I think you have to modify the sources themselves. You should familiarize yourself with them, and start by reading the FreeBSD Developer's Handbook. Needless to say, don't do this on your machine, or all Hell may break loose, so do these changes and test on a virtual machine (like emulators/virtualbox-ose).


----------

